# One more day at Vegas( 9 Jan)



## molested_cow (Jan 8, 2011)

Just got done with CES, I have one more day to experience the "non-Vegas". I am planning to hit red rock canyon, valley of fire and Hoover dam (day and night), hoping to get some nice shots of the dessert.

Any advice from the locals?

Also, does anyone know the location of the Solar Two plant in Mojave? I could not find it on google. Where will be the nearest solar panel installation from Vegas though?

I know this is a last minute question, but if any one is interested to tag along/be my guide, feel free to pm me! Thanks!


----------



## freezeman (Jan 9, 2011)

How about the Solar One plant just outside of Boulder City on 95 just south of Hwy 93? It's a steam generator plant with lots of solar collectors.


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, didn't catch this post before I left for the day. I don't think I would have enough time either. I was in a rush, wish I could spend a day at red rock canyon trails.


----------

